# Official Sign-Up Thread for the Women's Competition



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm in! :wink:


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

I'm so in.


----------



## ABQ_Chica (Oct 29, 2009)

Woo hoo! I'm in!


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Count me in!


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

I want in.


----------



## KSGirl (Jan 6, 2010)

Count me in. :set1_applaud:


----------



## woodsbaby (Aug 10, 2009)

I'll give it a go this year!


----------



## CricketKiller (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm in!!! :wink:


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

I want to enter!!! Didn't do too hot last season, but plan on changing that this time!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

I'll play this year. Maybe this way I can enjoy it and not get my rear chewed!!!!!! LMAO


----------



## thedogmother (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm in...........Kinda sucks that it doesn't start until Aug. 1 though, My deer season opens tomorrow!


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I'm definitely in!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

Add me to a team pls


----------



## emilyann357 (Oct 14, 2009)

I'm in!!


----------



## ND_Vicxen (Feb 6, 2011)

_i'm in!_


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm in I'm in!!!


----------



## longmeg (Jul 16, 2011)

I just registered for the site. Where are the rules posted?


----------



## longmeg (Jul 16, 2011)

Never mind! I just saw it.


----------



## ladysedge (Jul 29, 2009)

Sign me up please.


----------



## soldiergirl81 (Sep 29, 2010)

Count me in!!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

I'm in also.


----------



## queenie3232 (Feb 2, 2007)

I am in


----------



## Huntergirla (Oct 22, 2006)

Please put me in. THANKS! I am ready!!!


----------



## tanleggedjuliet (Jul 22, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

sign me up all i can do is try it


----------



## Hollie Melhorn (Jan 6, 2011)

Count Me In!!


----------



## Ole Trapper (Jul 24, 2011)

I just got here today , but this sounds like a lot of fun. Sign me up.


----------



## rackless (Nov 21, 2010)

Ole Trapper said:


> I just got here today , but this sounds like a lot of fun. Sign me up.


Welcome to AT!


----------



## csunnysloan (Jul 13, 2011)

Sign me up!


----------



## Guru Huntress (May 25, 2011)

Alright..you twisted my arm...I am in!


----------



## JCYoung (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm new here and to bow hunting, but I want to sign up too!


----------



## BucksOnly (Jul 26, 2011)

Sign me up please


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We will take one more gal to make our teams complete. First one to sign up is the final entry!


----------



## JAG (May 23, 2006)

Pick Me! Im always too late for this
!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

your in! Team 4...Thanks JAG!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Hey Alpha Doe, I know that I am too late, but I haven't been on in awhile. If something comes up where you need an extra person please let me know.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

You and one other gal has an interest. If we get two or three more we will have enough for another team...we can hold it open to see if we can find a few others. Keep checking!


----------



## romancefer (Jul 27, 2011)

Great ! I support this post.Office Professional 2007


----------



## fmedic5 (Jan 15, 2007)

Is it too late?


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

fmedic5 said:


> Is it too late?


Nope...not to late. There is a team looking to be filled! I'll put you on it.


----------



## fmedic5 (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## archermarj (May 6, 2006)

Awesome!


----------



## buckwild1231 (Jul 29, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## joyfulgirl (Nov 28, 2010)

Too late for one more?


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

joyfulgirl said:


> Too late for one more?


You will be on team 8...Glad you are joining us!


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

Is it possible for another one? If not, that is okay. I am interested if you have a spot.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

IBIWH2008 said:


> Is it possible for another one? If not, that is okay. I am interested if you have a spot.


You are the third person on team 8...Glad you are joining us!


----------



## IBIWH2008 (Jul 26, 2009)

That is awesome! Thank you so much. I hope everyone has a safe and great hunting season!


----------



## SCBIRDDOGMOMMA (Oct 11, 2007)

Well this is the first time I've been in here in a while!!! I guess I'm too late....Its been alot of fun in the past and I wish everyone lots of luck...Post lots of pics.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA said:


> Well this is the first time I've been in here in a while!!! I guess I'm too late....Its been alot of fun in the past and I wish everyone lots of luck...Post lots of pics.


It's not too late...send me a pm or post up here if you still want in...I will put you on a team. Let me know!


----------



## Jenbickel (Jul 21, 2011)

if you need any more, I'd love to!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

SCBIRDDOGMOMMA and Jenbickel are on team 8.


----------



## DiamondGirl13 (Aug 1, 2011)

I'd love to be on a team-this is my first year to bow hunt!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

DiamondGirl13 said:


> I'd love to be on a team-this is my first year to bow hunt!


I will start team 9...we will see how many more gals want to join. If we get a full team that will be great. If we don't get a full team I will draw numbers of teams that will get an extra girl. We will see how many more sign up. Thanks for joining us!


----------



## kimmiedawn (Jun 26, 2006)

I would love to be in again this yr. I have been on vacation and out of town so hadnt been on much latly...


----------



## fastrthanu (Apr 15, 2009)

Ok I'm in for team 9.


----------



## Nebraska gal (Mar 11, 2011)

Throw me in on Team 9 if possible yet.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Nebraska gal said:


> Throw me in on Team 9 if possible yet.


Sure thing...Team 9 for Nebraska Gal! Welcome to the competition! Please read the rules thread, scroll to the revised rules as there are new changes.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Could I be an extra on a team? This will probably be my first year hunting but I'm not set up yet, don't know much about it and wouldn't want to hold any of the teams back! Still, I love competition!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Stubby'smom said:


> Could I be an extra on a team? This will probably be my first year hunting but I'm not set up yet, don't know much about it and wouldn't want to hold any of the teams back! Still, I love competition!


I can hold your name out, no problem to do so. You may go on a team that also needs to be filled or you may be added to and already existing team. If you want to wait that is fine, but you will not be able to help with a team name...it's up to you! Just let me know what your thoughts are. I can add you to team 9 right now and complete the team or wait. 

I'm sure there are girls that are in simular situations as you. Don't worry about it...Many find it hard to find time to hunt, first year hunters and such. My daughter is one of them...she still doesn't have her bow (on order). Even if you can't find time to actually go out hunting, critters count too. (gophers and such)! Every year there are girls that don't score any points. We just want to have fun, welcome everyone and encourage each other to get out there and try, nothing more than that!


----------



## lady531 (Mar 25, 2008)

If not too late, I would like to join a team. I just had my son on July 23 and don't know how much hunting I will be able to do this year. My husband and I will be splitting babysitting duty to let each other hunt. He is such a sweetheart!


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Put me wherever, I don't care. Thanks! Just let me know!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

lady531 said:


> If not too late, I would like to join a team. I just had my son on July 23 and don't know how much hunting I will be able to do this year. My husband and I will be splitting babysitting duty to let each other hunt. He is such a sweetheart!


It's not too late...we will start team 10. If team 10 doesn't fill, we will draw a team to add you onto. I think the sign-in's are slowing down...we will wait through this week and see what happens.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Stubby'smom said:


> Put me wherever, I don't care. Thanks! Just let me know!


Stubby'smom I added you to team 9. Good Luck!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

If it's not to late I would love to get on a team. Please let me know. Thanks Lana


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

If it's not too late I'm in!!!


----------



## ArkBowHuntress (May 10, 2010)

I would like to join if it's not too late


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

We just about have enough for team 10. One more gal would be great!
lady531
tothewoodz
cgray78
ArkBowHuntress


----------



## sdhunter09 (Mar 13, 2011)

im pretty sure tothewoodz is already on team 5


----------



## ktmangan (Jun 23, 2009)

You can sign me up if there's an opening anywhere.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

ktmangan said:


> You can sign me up if there's an opening anywhere.


you will be the 5th person on team 10!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

sdhunter09 said:


> im pretty sure tothewoodz is already on team 5


Thanks for catching that! 

Team 10 is full:

cgray78
ArkBowHutress
lady531
JBudd
ktmangan


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

I know I waited too late, I said I didn't want on a team. Things had to settle here at home. Now that mom has passed I am gonna try to get back in the swing of things. If there is anyone else that wants on a late, late team maybe we can have one...if not thats cool too...I gotta do something to keep from going crazy.


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

absolutecool said:


> I know I waited too late, I said I didn't want on a team. Things had to settle here at home. Now that mom has passed I am gonna try to get back in the swing of things. If there is anyone else that wants on a late, late team maybe we can have one...if not thats cool too...I gotta do something to keep from going crazy.


If it is ok with you, I will just draw a lucky team to add you to...Unless there is enough for another team. No one else has asked so I'm not sure if there would be enough? I'm sure no one would object to having an extra player on their team. If anyone objects send me a pm...otherwise I'll pick the lucky team tonight!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Alpha Doe said:


> If it is ok with you, I will just draw a lucky team to add you to...Unless there is enough for another team. No one else has asked so I'm not sure if there would be enough? I'm sure no one would object to having an extra player on their team. If anyone objects send me a pm...otherwise I'll pick the lucky team tonight!


That would be great...I don't even know how much I will hunt...I may just sit in a tree and cry all season...


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Sometimes that is the best place to do such a thing. Then when you least expect it that big buck will walk in and surprise you.


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

absolutecool said:


> That would be great...I don't even know how much I will hunt...I may just sit in a tree and cry all season...


Glad your joining the competition Shanna. And out in nature is the best place to relax and get a new perspective on life. I'm betting you and I are quite a bit alike, and that is what I did.......got out and just enjoyed all nature had to offer. :hug: 
As for that early text ya sent.............:set1_punch:


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Maybe she could be on my team and I could be the extra as I have no idea what is going to happen with my hubby? I guess I haven't explained here but I let my team know. My hubby hasn't been feeling well and he has been spending alot of time outside and in the woods. He had a deer tick and thought he got something from that. Went to the doctor and was given a blood test for tick diseases and medication. He was not feeling better in a couple days and his eye started to get puffy. He went back to the doctor but his main doc wasn't there so he saw his assistant. Meanwhile the blood work came back negative. The PA didn't want to mess with it and sent him to get a CT the next day. He went for the CT in the morning and after lunch was called back for a 2nd CT the same day that was more detailed. Then was sent to the ENT specialist the next day. They found a tumor in his nose, all sinus cavities, wrapped around his left eye and it has eaten through his skull and is pushing against his brain. The specialist immediatly sent him to the emergency room at the U of M where he had a complete MRI and had a biopsy to check for cancer. Still no results on the biopsy. If it is benign he still has to have extensive surgery to remove it that will be both through his nose and through his skull. He may also have to have plastic surgery and some of the bones in his face replaced because it has eaten some of the bone in his nose, cheeks and forehead. So, I am asking those of you who are religious to send some prayers our way. Thanks.


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Stubby'smom said:


> Maybe she could be on my team and I could be the extra as I have no idea what is going to happen with my hubby? I guess I haven't explained here but I let my team know. My hubby hasn't been feeling well and he has been spending alot of time outside and in the woods. He had a deer tick and thought he got something from that. Went to the doctor and was given a blood test for tick diseases and medication. He was not feeling better in a couple days and his eye started to get puffy. He went back to the doctor but his main doc wasn't there so he saw his assistant. Meanwhile the blood work came back negative. The PA didn't want to mess with it and sent him to get a CT the next day. He went for the CT in the morning and after lunch was called back for a 2nd CT the same day that was more detailed. Then was sent to the ENT specialist the next day. They found a tumor in his nose, all sinus cavities, wrapped around his left eye and it has eaten through his skull and is pushing against his brain. The specialist immediatly sent him to the emergency room at the U of M where he had a complete MRI and had a biopsy to check for cancer. Still no results on the biopsy. If it is benign he still has to have extensive surgery to remove it that will be both through his nose and through his skull. He may also have to have plastic surgery and some of the bones in his face replaced because it has eaten some of the bone in his nose, cheeks and forehead. So, I am asking those of you who are religious to send some prayers our way. Thanks.


Wow....prayers going up now!!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news...Prayers are being sent ASAP. 

As for the teams we will just place Shanna on Stubby'smom team. That is team 9 You two can both contribute whenever/whatever you can. Prayers for both of you gals...


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Alpha Doe said:


> Sorry to hear this news...Prayers are being sent ASAP.
> 
> As for the teams we will just place Shanna on Stubby'smom team. That is team 9 You two can both contribute whenever/whatever you can. Prayers for both of you gals...


Thanks for the delayed entry!


----------



## DeeS (May 12, 2005)

Stubby'smom said:


> Maybe she could be on my team and I could be the extra as I have no idea what is going to happen with my hubby? I guess I haven't explained here but I let my team know. My hubby hasn't been feeling well and he has been spending alot of time outside and in the woods. He had a deer tick and thought he got something from that. Went to the doctor and was given a blood test for tick diseases and medication. He was not feeling better in a couple days and his eye started to get puffy. He went back to the doctor but his main doc wasn't there so he saw his assistant. Meanwhile the blood work came back negative. The PA didn't want to mess with it and sent him to get a CT the next day. He went for the CT in the morning and after lunch was called back for a 2nd CT the same day that was more detailed. Then was sent to the ENT specialist the next day. They found a tumor in his nose, all sinus cavities, wrapped around his left eye and it has eaten through his skull and is pushing against his brain. The specialist immediatly sent him to the emergency room at the U of M where he had a complete MRI and had a biopsy to check for cancer. Still no results on the biopsy. If it is benign he still has to have extensive surgery to remove it that will be both through his nose and through his skull. He may also have to have plastic surgery and some of the bones in his face replaced because it has eaten some of the bone in his nose, cheeks and forehead. So, I am asking those of you who are religious to send some prayers our way. Thanks.


Thoughts and prayers with you and your hubby! So sorry to hear this, if you need anything get in touch with me. I will place my cell number here, as most on AT have it anyways. 406-396-3468.........if you just need to talk, please don't hesitate to call.


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Wow, thanks! Sorry I haven't checked this thread in a few days. the tumor board is meeting today and we will find out a course of treatment later this afternoon.


----------



## CountryWoman (Jul 24, 2006)

:doh: hadn't been in here in a looonnng time . . Good luck everyone! If ya need an extra anywhere . . . . .


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

CountryWoman said:


> :doh: hadn't been in here in a looonnng time . . Good luck everyone! If ya need an extra anywhere . . . . .


We have one other gal that is looking for a team...I'm gonna try to recruit a couple more and make one more team.


----------



## FarmGirl7 (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll play if you need an extra. I've been a slacker too


----------



## LadyBowhunter63 (Feb 3, 2010)

If ya'll have any more openings, I'd like to be on a team!


----------



## Alpha Doe (Feb 7, 2008)

That makes 4...room for one more!


----------



## foam-huntress (Aug 14, 2011)

I would like to join the team if you are still lacking one.


----------



## cgray78 (Jan 26, 2010)

I'm in  sign me up


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm in I'm in!


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

Oh I just realized this is the thread from last year? Where's the new one, I want to play!


----------



## ohioB75wife (Jul 31, 2009)

Count me in!


----------



## tothewoodz (Oct 8, 2006)

Count me in.


----------

